# Just moved to Playa del Ingles



## ste942000 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi

I'm a 31 yr old lad who has just moved over here after being made redundant from my old job - if anyone is in or about the area drop me a line as I don't really know many people!

Have managed to sort out all of my NIE number and other stuff and also opened a bank account. I have got a PAYG mobile with Vodafone however it's costing me 60c to send a text back to the UK - does anyone know of any cheaper providers (when I got the sim card the guy in the shop said it would only be 12c however I went into the Vodafone shop yesterday to be told that all providers charge 60c)??

Has anyone else recently moved here - how have you found it? I have been shown where a Spanish school is so am going to register tomorrow as I want to learn the language. I'm currently (unsuccessfully) looking for bar work, however I did know it was quiet when I arranged to move over here.

I'm currently sharing a villa in San Fernando however I will be looking to get my own place - ideally a 1 bed bungalow - any tips on where to look?

Cheers

Ste


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

One of my sons lived and worked where you are, he lived in Habitat apartments, Arinaga, and San Fernando.


----------



## ste942000 (Jan 19, 2012)

Cheers - I'm staying in San Fernando now and it's quite nice though the villa I'm in is shared and I want somewhere of my own


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

You may have to move right out of the tourist area, to obtain a better price. The place he rented in San Fenando he shared. The only place he had on his own was the apartment in the Habitat block. He also worked in the Hipperdrome disco bar near the Kasbah, did that for about six years.

What is the weather like? here we seem to be on the fringes of a calima at the moment.


----------



## ste942000 (Jan 19, 2012)

Just been sun bathing about 26 today was cloudy yesterday but still hot! Was talking to Mates back in Manchester yesterday they were all moaning about the weather lol! Where was the Habitat block have tried to find it on the internet but cant? Have heard of the Hipperdrome will have to look it up - I have a couple of contacts over here so waiting to see if they find me anything then if not gonna search myself but it's dead at the moment so prob gonna be February before I find anything (which I was expecting).

I'm looking forward to learning the language then I think jobs wise there will be more opportunities have done business admin etc before so thinking of doing translation or something but will see how I get on!

Cheers


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

At the Junction of Avenida Tirajana and Avenida de Gran Canaria, when facing towards San Fernando, turn right on to Avenida de Gran Canaria, Habitat is the second block on your left, next to the shopping centre Gran Chapperal.

Try some of the English bars, you might just get lucky. Long time since I was in Playa Del Inglés we now usually go to the capital Las Palmas, it is a lot cheaper there.


----------



## ste942000 (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice one thank you - I will probably have a hunt around tomorrow! My mates mum lives in Las Palmas gonna hook up with her at some point.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Keep us posted


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ste942000 said:


> Hi
> Have managed to sort out all of my NIE number and other stuff and also opened a bank account. I have got a PAYG mobile with Vodafone however it's costing me 60c to send a text back to the UK - does anyone know of any cheaper providers (when I got the sim card the guy in the shop said it would only be 12c however I went into the Vodafone shop yesterday to be told that all providers charge 60c)??


Yoigo charge the same for an international text as a local one - 8 cents on the La del Ocho tariff. Calls are also very cheap. You have to spend a minimum of €6 a month on a PAYG or contract. Tarifas de Contrato cent/min y tarifas planas, las 24 h. Yoigo

Did you know you can send texts from your computer to any mobile in the world using Skype? It costs just a few cents. If they reply, it goes to your mobile.
SMS - Send SMS Text Messages Online - Text Messaging - Skype


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ste942000 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a 31 yr old lad who has just moved over here after being made redundant from my old job - if anyone is in or about the area drop me a line as I don't really know many people!
> 
> ...


Tell us how the job hunting goes, even if it's not successful it's useful info. Are all the hotels and bars open now?


----------

